# Sip :(



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont name my fish because I find that old wives tale to be true in my case, but this girl was one of my favorites. She was one of the only 2 blue grizzled HM girls that I was planning to keep, and she was always soo excited to see me, or the food she knew I was about to feed....Normally she'd nip at my fingers trying to tell me (in my mind) "Mom!! I'm hungry! Hurry up and give me my food!!" and I thought it was the cutest little thing.

Today, that same bossyness, turned out to be the death of her 
I was standing over the tank trying to find the 4 new BNP's not planning to feed her, and she got a little too impatient with me and ended up jumping out of the tank and into my w/c bucket. Normally I have some water in there to top off the tanks when needed, but not today...I heard her hit the bottom and knew it wasnt going to be good. I got her out of the bucket and back into the tank as fast as I could (within a couple of seconds) and she looked like she was paralyzed and floated straight to the bottom. I saw her kick her tail a few times but knew she couldnt get too far so I moved her into a cup with a low water level hoping that'd help her until she came out of shock, but sadly, when I checked up on her about 10 minutes later she was already dead. I feel terrible about it. I loved her personality....I wish I could have done more...

If anything I did was incorrect, or anyone can think of anything else I could have done...PLEASE let me know! In case this ever happens I'd really like to be better prepared for it. I do have a couple other jumpers, but they have never jumped outside of the tank, and the ones that have have died before I've found them.

Middle Girl


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. Nothing you could have done about it. Was she from your spawn?


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I am very, very sorry for your loss. She was so gorgeous. SIP.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nope, not one from my spawn. They are still super tiny. She was one that I bought a while ago as a package of 6 on AB, she wasn't anything real special color or form-wise, but she had personality for days! I am going to miss her.

It's kind of relieving to know that there wasn't anything more I could have done, but sad at the same time...


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I use to have a set up, that I have since sold, that was a bunch of plastic containers. In one corner, I cut a hole that was about the size of a nickle that I would feed them through so I didn't have toopen the tops everytime. Can you believe I still had some jump! I could not believe that they managed to jump through that small hole in the corner! I'm so sorry for your lose.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She sounds like a wonderful girl.


----------

